# What style of pedals do I need for this Taylor tricycle?



## jeep girl (Oct 11, 2016)

*Couldn't resist this cool lil' tricycle. Can someone please tell me what pedals it would've had?*


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 13, 2016)

Good news is...a pair like these would be appropriate for that front wheel design: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Whi...498362?hash=item281590baba:g:aMwAAOSwHjNWCED5

Just check to make sure the diameter of your pedal cranks match the pedal crank hole inside diameter. If you do a search on ebay by "vintage tricycle pedals" you'll find some other listings of similar ones plus listings for the push nut end caps in various sizes and finishes to hold them on.

Now for the bad news. The original Taylor wheels on this trike have been replaced. This is what the original wheels would have looked like: http://picclick.ca/Vintage-1950s-Taylor-Trike-Kids-Tricycle-Very-Cool-112078559708.html and https://keep.com/vintage-taylor-tri...oration-parts-troxel-seat-ebay/p/BEV1VaDgArj/ The pedals are different on these two, so not sure which one has replacements. I'm guessing the one that also has a smaller replacement front fender.

Hope this info is helpful. Wish you success in fixing it up.

Dave


----------



## jeep girl (Oct 13, 2016)

*Thank you! I happen to have some pedals like that that will fit!
I also saw that other bike on ebay and saw that the wheel was different *


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 14, 2016)

cool trike.
look at the front hub.


----------



## jeep girl (Oct 14, 2016)

Funny how my bike and this bike both have that same area  missing paint.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 14, 2016)

Appears they both had a weld repair made. This was the last style tricycle Taylor made before going out of business. Possibly at the same time they went to the smaller diameter frame tubing there was a defect issue develop with the frame-to-head weld.

Dave


----------

